# Male Goat Anatomy



## shoutforjoy (Jun 27, 2009)

My first buck has really been in rut, he is 10 months old. We noticed that on the tip of his penis, it looks like sometimes there is about an inch long dangly white looking thing. Is that normal?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is hard to understand. Is their a way to get a picture?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I think I know what you are talking about- and yes that is normal- all bucks have that on their "anatomy" :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree it is hard to be sure without a picture, but I think I know what you're talking about and it is normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe you are talking of The pizzle ...it is a "curley-qued" appendage. 
It looks really thin almost like a worm....... and it may spin around....it is a normal part of his anatomy.... :wink:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep......I just actually saw of my wethers the other day and at first I was like "what the heck!".......but then realized that was what is called the pizzle........my second in line wether is really acting out right now, wanting to be head goat....so he is acting a bit like a buck! :greengrin:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha I just noticed it on my buck recently too. What purpose does it serve?


----------



## shoutforjoy (Jun 27, 2009)

The pizzle is what it seems to be, I thought at first sight that he might have some worm attached on the end. Glad to know that this is normal. Thanks


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree, if its pink its normal. I've never seen a white appendage but they do have a pink worm like thing that sticks off the end and it is normal.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Urethral process. Sometimes it is removed by a vet to help prevent obstructive urolithiasis.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Completely normal.....My mom had a Saanen buck that was ALWAYS walking around with his pencil out....mind you now that free range chickens and constantly aroused bucks don't mix, one of her RIR hens decided that the pizzle was something to eat! I never saw a buck bleed like that from that area! The only thing she could do was have my dad hold him while she packed bag balm into the sheath to stop the bleeding.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

oh my gosh Liz - I just bursted out laughing at work


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... It is true! If this boy didn't have that squigly thing at the end, that chicken wouldn't have been tempted!

I have heard of vets snipping the pizzle in the cases of UC and with pizzle rot, but this poor buck had neither, he was just being a buck!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

This webpage explains the urethral process well- http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=49

Pizzle rot is what is typically known as the loss of hair and skin tissue as a result of urine scalding.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## KathyAnn22 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am a new breeder also, "flying by the seat of my pants", our little billy is about 5 months old and he has a pizzle, sarted me the first time I saw it. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

My understanding is that it helps them to spray their pee all over themselves more effectively--is this true? If so, I'm going to show Liz's post to my chickens!!


----------



## KathyAnn22 (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh my Gosh!!!! The 2nd day we had him he peed all over his nose. Sort of reminded me of when my son was a baby. It's been a week now and he has settled in well. The first several days he was running around with both his tongue and his "pencil" hangng out. We have 5 does, and he is eager if not yet ready.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, the pizzal is what they use to spray them selves, it spinns so they can get full coverage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, and if you stand too close beware, you are going to get a shower you don't want.


----------

